# Just received five 1 stars???



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

I've had a 4.99 rating for over a week now. This morning, I see I'm at 4.95. By my calculations, it means between 4/5 rides 1* or 5/5 rides 1*.

Getting 1 or 2 bad ratings every now and then is no big deal... but this is a bit concerning if I did in fact receive five 1 star ratings in a row. I did 5 rides yesterday. Nothing out of the ordinary. I did accept a ride and cancelled after seeing it was 6 miles away, but they shouldn't be able to rate until I hit "arrive for pax" anyway.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

You are concerned even though your rating is 4.95? What is Lyft's cut off rate? 4.96?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Lyft ratings are based on 100 rides, not 500.

If your Lyft rating went from 4.99 to 4.95 and you have over 100 rides, then you got a single 1* rating. Just one.


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

I guess my calculations were off. I'm a dummy. I forgot to multiply by 5 to convert to the 5* rating.
I was calculating 495/500 =0.99
Getting 5 1* = loss of 20 points, so 475/500 = 0.95
So it should've been 499/500 * 5 = 4.99
495/500 = 4.95


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I have no idea what you're trying to say there.

If a new 1* rating replaces an old 5* rating, then you've lost ... drum roll please ... four stars.

Uber: 4/500 = 0.008 reduction in average.
Lyft: 4/100 = 0.04 reduction in average.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

THIRDEYE said:


> I've had a 4.99 rating for over a week now. This morning, I see I'm at 4.95. By my calculations, it means between 4/5 rides 1* or 5/5 rides 1*.
> 
> Getting 1 or 2 bad ratings every now and then is no big deal... but this is a bit concerning if I did in fact receive five 1 star ratings in a row. I did 5 rides yesterday. Nothing out of the ordinary. I did accept a ride and cancelled after seeing it was 6 miles away, but they shouldn't be able to rate until I hit "arrive for pax" anyway.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, Uber still says you're awesome


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

THIRDEYE said:


> I've had a 4.99 rating for over a week now. This morning, I see I'm at 4.95. By my calculations, it means between 4/5 rides 1* or 5/5 rides 1*.
> 
> Getting 1 or 2 bad ratings every now and then is no big deal... but this is a bit concerning if I did in fact receive five 1 star ratings in a row. I did 5 rides yesterday. Nothing out of the ordinary. I did accept a ride and cancelled after seeing it was 6 miles away, but they shouldn't be able to rate until I hit "arrive for pax" anyway.
> 
> ...


you want to trade ratings


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberxD said:


> You are concerned even though your rating is 4.95? What is Lyft's cut off rate? 4.96?


I don't give a shit about my ratings no more if uber our lyft don't understand driving drunks around will give you bad ratings oh well.


----------

